# First run movie alert: "Finding Amanda" coming on HD-NET movies, 6/25/08



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

With a big /nod and /thanks for the original information found here, or actually more specifically here at DBSTalk.com, here's a tip on a film that will be showing in theatres at almost the same time it premieres on HD-NET Movies.



HDNetMovies.com said:


> "*Finding Amanda*" - Premieres Wednesday, June 25th at 8:15pm followed by an encore presentation at 12:00am
> Starring: Mathew Broderick, Brittany Snow, Maura Tierney
> Directed and Written by: Peter Tolan
> A compulsive gambler (Matthew Broderick), who wants to win back his wife's affections and trust, volunteers to go to Las Vegas, find his 20-year-old niece and deliver her to rehab in Malibu - vowing not to gamble a cent.


HDNetMovies.com press release


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

Yeah, but it is a Pay per View. Dish is charging $11.99 for the movie.

DISH Network Corporation (NasdaqISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital television leader, announced today that its DISH Network(r) Pay-Per-View and DISH On Demand services will offer a sneak preview of Finding Amanda starting June 13, 2008, two weeks prior to its theatrical release. Finding Amanda is made available to DISH Network Pay-Per-View and DISH On Demand through an agreement with Magnolia Pictures and HDNet. 

"We are excited to offer DISH Network customers an advanced screening of Finding Amanda, starring Matthew Broderick and Maura Tierney," said Andy Karofsky, vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "We continue to look for ways to offer our customers a unique TV viewing experience, including affordable alternatives to taking the entire family out to the movies. As we expand our DISH Network Pay-Per-View and DISH On Demand services, our subscribers will see an even wider variety of programming options, including movies that are available on the same day as DVDs are released and others before they are released in theaters." 

From June 13 - 26, 2008, DISH Network subscribers can order the film in standard definition Pay-Per-View for just $9.99 and through DISH On Demand in standard definition for $10.99. Finding Amanda is available in DISH On Demand in high definition for $11.99. After theatrical release, the film will be available from June 27 - 30 in standard definition Pay-Per-View for $6.99.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

jerryez said:


> Yeah, but it is a Pay per View. Dish is charging $11.99 for the movie.
> 
> DISH Network Corporation (NasdaqISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital television leader, announced today that its DISH Network(r) Pay-Per-View and DISH On Demand services will offer a sneak preview of Finding Amanda starting June 13, 2008, two weeks prior to its theatrical release. Finding Amanda is made available to DISH Network Pay-Per-View and DISH On Demand through an agreement with Magnolia Pictures and HDNet.
> 
> ...


Uh, no, it's not pay-per-view for the airing I've posted about.

Please read the information above again. It will be available to anyone that gets HDNET Movies *at no additional charge* (other than any charge for getting that channel...)

DISH has a special preview offer going where they have rights earlier and there may be pay-per-view charges to see it that way, but once it goes on HDNET MOVIES it's available to anyone that gets that channel (including DirecTV customers, DISH Network customers, Verizon FiOS customers, etc.)

I have it scheduled to record on multiple DVRs in my house now. No charge for pay-per-view, nothing special needing to be done to get it to record. I get HDNET Movies from both DirecTV and Verizon FiOS, and have it set to record on both systems.


----------

